# Without pigeons there might not have been an America



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

Here's something I found in an old 1948 encyclopedia - kind of interesting, homing pigeons helped Americans win the Revolutionary War and the allies win WW1 & WW2, but very few people know about it. If it weren't for pigeons America would have most likely lost the Revolutionary War. Most of the time it wasn't Paul Revere that warned neighboring towns that the British were coming it was trained homing pigeons with notes tied to their backs. Hope you can read this, you might have to save it to disk and then veiw it in a picture viewer to expand it big enough?

NAB


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well, Nab, we here all KNOW we can't live without pigeons--it's the rest of those silly folks "out there" that are completely ignorant of that fact!

Pidgey


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

*Thanks NAB*

Wow Nab, that just brought a *good *chill up my spine. Very well done.


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Victor said:


> Wow Nab, that just brought a *good *chill up my spine. Very well done.


Mine too!

Without pigeons/doves Noah would have never found land.

Feather


----------



## andinla (Mar 11, 2003)

*They are special birds*

they are. If people only took the time to know one(all) then their whole attitude would change towards them. 

Andi


----------



## phyll (Mar 15, 2004)

You got that right, Andi! It's a shame that so many people are clueless about pigeons.

Feather, I always think about the type of bird that was sent out, & was able to return to Noah. Glad you've thought about that too.

Also, GOD CHOSE A DOVE to represent the Holy Spirit!
I wonder if many people ever think about that ~ maybe they should. In fact, I'm gonna start pointing that out to people from now on.

Phyll


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

andinla said:


> they are. If people only took the time to know one(all) then their whole attitude would change towards them.
> 
> Andi


Hi Andi,
This couldn't have been stated any better.

Yes Phyll,
Of all of our Creator's Magestic Wonders he chose the dove to represent his presence.
Concerning Noah...what other bird can we let go, and it will find it's way back?

Feather


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I never knew they used pigeons in the Revolutionary War, thanks for the education.

My white pigeons remind me of the Holy spirit, especially when they come down for a landing. They seem to be a symbol of purity and goodness.


----------

